# Fencing for arena that doubles as turnout?



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

What types of fencing are appropriate to use for an outdoor arena that you can also turn horses out in? So, needs to be both rider-safe and horse-turnout-safe… budget friendly ideas a plus. Assume that the arena would NOT be within other perimeter fencing, so would need to be good enough for turnout on its own.

The arena would likely only be used for turnout occasionally, as a sort of sacrifice area during wet weather since it would have all-weather footing.

I know wood works – anything else? Anything completely NOT safe for riding in?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

My husband made my arena with RAMM flex fencing. It's strong and looks great.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Either regular wooden fencing or 3-4 strand electric tape would be my choices. You can turn the electric off when riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Corral panels work nicely. No electric needed, but may be pricey unless you can pick up a bunch of used ones.


----------

